# Thesis Only THM Programs?



## thistle93 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi! I am looking for seminaries and/or colleges, including secular ones that offer a THM program that is thesis only. Also one that offers this non-residential. Can be in USA or abroad. Any thoughts? Thanks! 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Covenant Joel (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't know of any US programs that offer a non-residential, thesis only ThM. Westminster has a modular one in London, but it still requires coursework before the thesis.

Outside of the US, you have quite a few options for part-time, non-residential, thesis-only MTh programs (the nomenclature overseas is MTh, not ThM). Note, these are not all or even mostly explicitly Reformed programs.

-London School of Theology
-South Africa Theological Seminary
-University of South Africa
-Wales Evangelical School of Theology (pretty sure they have it)
-North-West University (SA)
-Greenwich School of Theology
-Spurgeon's College
-Highland Theological College (I think they offer it, though they require some residency for PhD, not sure on lower than that)


----------

